# Emerald Coast Fishing League



## gharman32526 (Jan 14, 2009)

<P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><I style="mso-bidi-font-style: normal"><U><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 24pt">EMERALD</U>[/I][/B]</st1laceName><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><I style="mso-bidi-font-style: normal"><U><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 24pt"> <st1laceType w:st="on">COAST</st1laceType></U>[/I][/B]</st1lace><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><I style="mso-bidi-font-style: normal"><U><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 24pt"> FISHING LEAUGE<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o></U>[/I][/B]<P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><I style="mso-bidi-font-style: normal"><U><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt">JUNE FEVER BASS TOURNAMENT<o></o></U>[/I][/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">June 13, 2009 at Smiths Fish Camp on <st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on">Escambia</st1laceName> <st1laceType w:st="on">River</st1laceType></st1lace><o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">Safe Light till 3:00 PM Rain or Shine !<o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt"><o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 36pt">1-50 boats 50 PLUS<o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 28pt">1<SUP>st</SUP> $1000.00 1<SUP>st</SUP> $2000.00<o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 26pt">2<SUP>nd</SUP> $ 375.00 2<SUP>nd</SUP> $750.00 <o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 28pt">3<SUP>rd $</SUP> 250.00 3<SUP>rd</SUP> $500.00 <o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 16pt">4<SUP>th</SUP> $ 200.00 4<SUP>th</SUP> $ 400.00 <o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 16pt">5<SUP>th</SUP> $ 150.00 5<SUP>th</SUP> $ 300.00 <o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 16pt">6<SUP>th</SUP> $ 125.00 6<SUP>th</SUP> $ 250.00 <U><o></o></U>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 16pt">7<SUP>th</SUP> $ 125.007th $ 250.00[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 16pt">8th$ 100.00 8th $ 200.00[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 16pt">9th $ 100.00 9th $ 200.00[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 16pt">10th $ 75.00 10th $ 150.00 [/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><U><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt">2- Lunker?s 60/40 Split<o></o></U>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 16pt">Registration Fee $110.00 Per Boat Plus $4.00 Launch Fee<o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><I style="mso-bidi-font-style: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 22pt">Proceeds to <st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on">Benefit</st1laceName> <st1laceName w:st="on">Central</st1laceName> <st1laceType w:st="on">High School</st1laceType></st1lace> Varsity Baseball Team Equipment<o></o>[/I][/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><I style="mso-bidi-font-style: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt"><o></o>[/I][/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><U><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 16pt">Register at <st1:Street w:st="on"><st1:address w:st="on">Smiths Fish Camp Hwy</st1:address></st1:Street> 90 Phone 850-494-6651</U>[/B]<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 16pt"><o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 16pt"> For More Info. Call Wendall Cooley at 850-791-2851<o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 16pt">Or<o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 16pt">www.pensacolafishforum.com <o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 16pt"><st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on">Emerald</st1laceName> <st1laceType w:st="on">Coast</st1laceType></st1lace> Fishing League for Pre and Post Tournament Info[/B]


----------

